

Coca cola and butane (not mentos) - officialjunk
https://youtube.com/watch?v=VxvJcPToXb0

======
DanBC
That's amazing and a bit scary. The magnetron video - where they take the
magnetron out of a microwave oven (but leave it connected) and then tie it to
a stick and point it at stuff with the oven (and thus magnetron) powered on is
scary.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=7Xkx7FTWERw](https://youtube.com/watch?v=7Xkx7FTWERw)

~~~
dgudkov
At least the trick with old CRT is fake (as one YouTube commenter noticed) -
it can be clearly seen in TV screen reflection that someone throws something
towards the TV just a moment before it breaks. And if you look closely at the
garbage before the TV -- a gray brick appears there just a moment after the
"explosion".

------
markmsk
It says "propane" in the video description.

~~~
officialjunk
Ah, you're right. In my defense, there is some butane and a butane lighter at
the beginning of the video :)

Is there a way for me to update the submission title?

